# SpedSim - Logistiksimulator



## spedsim (14. November 2020)

Hallo,
Ich habe einen realistischen Logistiksimulator erstellt - SpedSim. 
https://spedsim.com/

SpedSim ist ein Browsergame, in dem Sie Spediteur / CEO Ihres Logistikunternehmens werden können. 
Mit seinen komplexen und detaillierten Managementsystemen können Sie Ihr Unternehmen so führen, als wäre es das echte!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über das Spiel:
[EN]
[FONT=&quot]-real map of Germany, Poland, Czechia, Slovakia, Austria, Hungary with all cities and roads included (nubmer of countries is currently limited due to testing purposes, the game itself is fully ready to support the whole continental Europe)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- you can simulate FTL (Full Truck Load) and Grouppage operations using vans, solo truck and tractor trailers[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Available car bodies: flatbed, container and refrigerator – more in the future[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- movement of the trucks is calculated every minute, driving time is realistic and depends on several factors such as type of truck, type of road, speed limit, driver’s abilities and the load.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-revenue is based on real-life tariffs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-in the alpha version goods are only stored on unstackable pallets so LDM (loading meter) is the main factor of capacity calculation. In the future releases various types of cargo will be added such as dangerous goods, bulk cargo, boxes, fluids as well as use of cubic meters and weight limits to simulate more diverse operations like parcel services, auto haulers or food/chemical tanks[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- shipments are generated on the entire playable map taking city size and population into account.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- searchable tender marketplace where you can use post code filters or easily display shipments on the map[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]SpedSim is currently free to play. Although server maintenance is quite expensive (routing server in particular) so any support is welcome.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]----- Plans for the future ---------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- First and foremost – bug fixing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Additional cargo and vehicle types[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Random events[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Tolls insurance, taxes[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Detailed vehicle management[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Warehouse and linehaul management taking groupage operation to the next level[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- more interactions between users (company sharing, government tenders, etc.)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-mobile app[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Enjoy!
https://spedsim.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]


----------

